# Taking Dianobol



## KILLER998 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey first time user of steroids taking 2ml Deca, 2ml sustanon a week and 3 dianobol a day then increase on the dianobol for 6 weeks then decreasing for the last 6 weeks. 
   Just want to see if anyone can help me suggestin what that cycle is like and When to take the dianobol in the mornin or night, after meals or before ????
Thanks.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 24, 2004)

Spread it through the day, dont taper your doses.

I was taking mine with meals, 6x a day.


----------



## KILLER998 (Feb 24, 2004)

*When taking*

Thanks for the reply ..
Just wonderin what you mean taper doses ???
Also when is ideal to take Dbol before training or after and is it good to take before you got to bed ??
I was also thinking about taking venomone or viramone or sumthin called that. Just wonderin any info or anythin about that drug it is a injectable type ??


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 24, 2004)

he meens Dont Taper your dose... as in.. Dont SLOWLY come off of it... if your gonna take 3 d-bol a day... take 3 d-bol a day for duration of your cycle... dont decrease then increases... the drug already has a half-life... why fuck with it?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 24, 2004)

Why does nobody know what taper means? A cone is a tapered shape.

Dont play with your doses going up and down.


----------



## MEATHEADTG (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Why does nobody know what taper means? A cone is a tapered shape.
> 
> Dont play with your doses going up and down.



be gentle with him     
LOL


----------



## KILLER998 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Vitamins*

DO you think it is ok to take multivitamins as well??


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Why does nobody know what taper means?



Same reason why we "Yanks" don't know what "Larikan" means (Aussie word) (some words are endemic to certain parts of the world).

Our bloke here is from the UK - they just don't use it much.


----------

